# Need a little help deciding



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

well, Dragon passed away this weekend  I plan to get another betta (double tail) but im not quiet sure.... can people with double tailed bettas post pictures of them here please? O and which stor (Petco or Petsmart) carries more exotic bettas. (more vivd colors, or rare colors) Thanks a bunch....


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't have any double tails, but I'm pretty sure Petco has a larger array of bettas. Our Petsmart only has VT and CT.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I had a DBT,but he died RIP Tye-dye.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

My avatar is one of my Double-Tail males that I spawned (5mo old), I like the doubles but they can have some problems due to the way they are built, the shorter body can sometimes cause a short swim bladder and crooked spine- a good breeder will cull these and only sell the ones that are in good health without known issue.

Look close at the spine before you buy and make sure it appears inline without bulges and if the body looks to be too short pass it by or if it seems to have problems swimming...

otherwise the doubles are awesome looking fish with the double tail and extra large dorsal fin or twice as wide and starting closes to the head, twice the number of rays, near as long and wide as the anal fin..almost looks like they are swimming upside down.....awesome looking Betta IMO


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

I LOVE my DT! I got him Petco... they have such a better selection there than at Petsmart, and I go pretty regularly to both lol Here are some pics of my Apollo. He swims constantly and he is so beautiful! Sorry these were taken on my phone so not of great quality...





































Sorry about Dragon


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't have a double tail but I was thinking about getting one. Our petco had a bunch of red ones, a pretty blue and red one, and a cellophane one with spots. Just look around and get which ever one catches our eye.

I love these two on aquabid:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1274461226









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1274460601


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

^I've been looking at the last one for a few days now hehe He's so tempting! I would have loved to have seen the cellophane with dots DT!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

mysquishy - petco had one almost EXACTLY like the first one you posted. FULL tails, red, white, blue, perfect body. I almost got him but was too late when I went back.

fire- petco has great DBTs. But some of them tend to have some minor to severe spinal problems (it is genetic in DBTs). S be careful when you choose them. 

Here is my guy, piglet (a marble) from Petco - 

When I got him this past December: 


A couple of months later:


The other day (after he ripped his tail and decided to chew most of it off):


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

He colored up so well! Sorry to see his tail  This is making me want another DT!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks.. I'm kind of glad he's biting his tail. His tail(s) was(were) SOOO huge that he had a hard time swimming. Now he has no problem swimming! He's probably the only fish that I was happy to see bite his tail!


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

haha! Well then in a weird way I'm glad he's biting!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow these DBTs are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

here's my double tail "big red"


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, i think my mind is sorta made up, idk wut color to get, "Big Red" is really pretty as well as Piglet, I am going to Petco on Friday to see what they have, i hope I find one..... keep postin pics. I would love to see more


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

DBT tails are one of my favs!!!!!!!

My boy Gustav: (He's a marble, and has now turned completely white LOL)


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I always love seeing Gustav and Piglet!!! Big red is sooo pretty I love his full tail... he looks like the one I almost got.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow Gustav is very pretty! Keep the Pics. coming!!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

i would put a picture of Aiden except i dont know how to put pictures of him on here.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Here are my two DBT boys!!! 

Bumblebee I got on Aquabid from Betta_affinity


































And Phantom was a petco purchase!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

in my neck of the woods , Petco has a ten times better selection than Petsmart ,petsmart only has VTs


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

I love love love Phantom!

^Petco is a ton better than Petsmart for me too in terms of bettas


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Heres my Aiden  They are really coool. And have an amaing personality


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, well i went to petco yesterday and they had like 2 double tails.....


----------

